# BeadLock loose tenon joinery



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I am currently making a table for my son and cut my first tenon and mortise joinery. Well I guess I did a fair job with my chisels, but there was a lot to be desired. Sorry, you won't see any pictures of my mistakes, but I'll post the finished table another time. Well, I purchased the,"beadLock" loose tenon joinery system months ago and desided that, now was the time to try it. Here's the link: http://www.beadlock.com/. The site does a better job than I can at showing the proceedure and it's applications. It is a very simple way to join two pieces of wood with a tenon. Secure clamping of the jig to the pieces is a must, because if the jig moves the beadLock tenon stock will not fit because of the shape of the tenon stock. It is shaped to correspond to the drilled tenon. It takes minutes to do, compared to the hour or more that I spent chiseling through the 1 1/4 oak at 3/4" wide. BeadLock makes both 3/8" and 1/2" tenon stock and the guide set has jigs for drilling both with very good instructions. You can also buy a router bit to make your own beadLock style tenon stock so you can make it out of different wood types. Now, I didn't use it for through tenons, but i imagine that it can be. The shape of the beadLock stock could add a very interesting decrative look to through tenons, also. I think you owe it to yourselves to look into this type of joinery as one you may find useful in you own projects.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've used beadlock for years. I even had my own blades made up to cut the stock, because buying the beadlock tenon were expensive. They now make routerbits to cut the stock so I've upgraded to them. They do a great job.

I think you will be happy with them.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I liked what I read about the beadlock before, but have not used them. I have thought of investing in their bits to make my own tennons, and may consider that again. It would definitely save time if I just needed to drill holes instead of shaping a mortise.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmm…. I wonder if they (the Beadlock folks) will take advantage of marketing themselves as a considerably cheaper alternative to the Festool domino.


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've used the system on several projects and have been real happy with. I was considering buying their router bits to make the tenon stock. Until I got caught short one weekend without any of the tenon stock and being too lazy to go to town and buy what I needed I simply paired the sides of the mortise flush and made "dominoe's" to fit the mortises!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Don, I never thought of doing that! I could actually use my beadLock jig to make 3/8 or 1/2 inch wide mortises, since I don't have a mortising maching, yet. :^)


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

You sure can! And with shiims between the jig and the work piece you can make them as wide as you need. Great part about is, you still have well over $600 that you saved by not buying the festoon…...I mean festool!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

Birthday is in May, I'm gonna ask for one…great post


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

If you make your own Tenons. It's best to make them about a foot long because it's easier to work it through the router table.

Also don't reverse the top and bottom when doing the other side of the tenon stock, because you may not be exactly equal, so keep the bottom on the table when doing both sides.

I happened across some 1 3/8" beech in my wood stash so I made a couple of hundred feet of stock from beech. Man is it hard wood. I think that what the stock is that you buy from beadlock.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Shawn Request the router bits also for the birthday.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Os… Have you used the Beadlock on anyother projects? I am very interested in using it to build my self a desk.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, I did use it on my Thorsen Table, too. I found that regular 3/8" dowels where a lot easier to use and line up using my SuperShop horizontal drill than the BeadLock. Also, there have been a few articles lately showing the strength of Morse and tenon, BeadLock, dowels and biscuits and I was surprised to learn that the dowels where stronger than the Beadlock tenon. I would have never guessed. I thought it would be stronger since it is almost the same size as a tenon would be. If you can make a jig that will align the BeadLock jig perfectly, then you should enjoy using it on your desk, otherwise good luck. On my Thorsen Table I had to cut my aprons because the BeadLock alignment was off, even after following the instructions and being very careful that the line was lined up in the alignment hole.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

OK Mark and Chris.

I did a test of the Beadlock system that I have. I've had the same problem that mark has stated. Here are two pictures.










On this one I scribed a line on the wood and lined up the jig to the line the best that I could. I drilled the holes and inserted the beadlock tenon. If you notice the lines are not matching. It maybe 1/32 to 1/64 of an inch off.

Here is another picture.









This one is perfect. What I did was use a marking knife to scribe the lines. I then rubbed a pencil over the scribed lines to make them visible (Only done because of the picture. Not needed to drill the Beadlock .)

I then placed the jig on the board, put the tip of the marking knife in the mark line I scribed, and then slid the jig up to the marking knife. Tightened it down and drilled the holes. I did that on both boards. I inserted the beadlock tenon. The lines match up perfectly.

I think the problem is getting the jig to align with the necessary lines. I'll use the marking knife from now on, when I'm using the Beadlock jig. If you buy it get the router bits to make your own stock. It makes it a lot cheaper.

PS The boards were not the same length so don't look at the ends to see if they match up.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread Mark. I've had the beadlock system for about a year now, but have not actually use it. You've given me the push I needed. I'm really anxious to try my had at one of the Morris chairs - wonder if the 
Beadlock would make a strong enough joint for the chair? Any thoughts? Anybody got a good set of plans for a Morris Chair?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I believe it is strong enough, as long as you don't skimp on the length of the tenon and you match the correct thickness for the wood that you are using. I'm sorry, but I don't have any plans for a Morris Chair.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder how the Beadlock would compare to the DowelMax in terms of ease of use, accuracy, etc. Maybe Mot has compared the two?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

From Mot's video the DowelMax seems to be easier to align. MsDebbie and Mot could shed some light on this, I'm sure. I think if you put a block on one the side of the jig instead of a line to line up in the middle, that it would be more accurate.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have a beadlock as well. After using dowelmax, I have never used the beadlock system again. The beadlock has the most bang for the buck though. However, Dowelmax is much more elegant to use. Also, alignment with Dowelmax is totally idiot proof. Remember, however, Beadlock is loose tenon joinery, not dowel joinery. The purists will attack me for comparing them. The beadlock will compare to the Domino of which the beadlock loses in all categories except for "bang for the buck." The thing that the beadlock people have been able to grasp, is they've kept price down and giving the user the capability of making their own tenon stock. I still don't use it though, because I the ease of use and indexing of Dowelmax better. Beadlock has the capacity to missalign by a thousandth or two which is very apparent. Worthy little tool with a really unique design. If you built in the indexing capabilities of Dowelmax with Beadlock, then you'd give the Domino a run for the money.

Now though, after all that is said, for the money, it's a cool tool. However, if I had the following choices:

Beadlock vs Dowlemax - Dowelmax
Beadlock vs Kreg Jig - Kreg Jig
Beadlock vs Domino - Domino
Dowelmax vs Domino - depends
Kreg vs Domino - Domino
Kreg vs Dowelmax - depends

If the Beadlock was my only tool, I'd use it a ton. It's not and gets trumped by both Dowelmax, Domino and my Kreg jig.

Cheers!

Oh…and just to whip this one a little more. With regards to strength tests. I've said this before, but I don't care if it will take 2 grown men jumping up and down on my table to break it….or 2 1/4 grown men. Both of those guys should take it outside!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

using the DowelMax ia a breeze-just remember to mark the edges some how (I use painter's tape rather than the checkmarks) otherwise it is really easy to flip a piece of wood the wrong way.

Alignment is perfect every time and it's really flexible, given the little spacers that come with it.

You should have seen me whip up the (second) - ok I didn't get the depth right on the table top holes - my fault, not the dowelmax- i went together in no time at all. I was changing the set up, changing the depth of the drill, creating my layout of holes.. .zoom zoom zoom.. and bam. all went together like a professional had made it!! 
Yah, I'm pretty proud of my perceived skills and so glad that I purchased the tool.

(PS don't forget that there is a 10% discount for LumberJocks right now) 

PPS. Disclaimer: Debbie does NOT get a commission on this haha


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Alright Debbie…guess we should call you the Dowelmax Queen of the North! It sounds like you found a great tool for your needs.

I think Mot has done a great job of comparing the various tools. I guess all that is left is a Mot video on the Kreg jig and the Beadlock. Then the set would be complete.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the dowel max tool… However… I may just get a domino… I am torn at the time. I have just used dowells alone for a long time and they work but… They are really easy to misalign (actually they were really hard to ALIGN at all) I have been shown the beadlock system and liked it but it does not seem as easy to sue as DowellMax. Ultimatly… I like my Kreg Pocket Screw jiig and think for the times where a hole is not gonna work I will think hard abotu the domino. I love the pocket screws because I can dis-assemble the thing.

Drew


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would say get the Domino Drew. You will be pleased with the results. But it sounds like the Dowelmax will solve the problem of misaligned dowels.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mot for your input and experience with both. If everyone just gets a SuperShop or ShopSmith, then they could do horizontal boring like I did on my Thorsen Table and alignment is not a problem anymore. LOL. Mot, I also agree that there shouldn't be anyone on the table. My wife sat on my Thorsen Table and even though she is a lite thing, I panicked for just a moment and told her it was a table, not a stool. I was pleased that my doweling supported her with no problems. ;^)


----------



## bagman8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Beadlock vs Dowlemax - Dowelmax
I agree with mot - there is no contest here.
I just purchased the Domino, but I have not had very much experience with it yet.
I have the shakes which means I have trouble aligning things.

Since I am a retired (disabled) credit manager, the shakes did confuse new customers that I had to work with. (The disabled part (mostly lack of energy due to heart problems, limits me to working on my woodworking only a couple hours at a time.)

Incidently, when the doctor first told me that I had heart problems, I told him that could not be correct. When it asked why?, I told him I was a credit manager and therefore did not have a heart. (I probably had the biggest heart of any credit manager that you ever had. I am a devoted Christian and feel that my biggest responsibility is to help people, not hinder them whenever I can).

I would also like to thank the folks who sent my welcoming comments - THANKS.


----------



## rle (Jul 1, 2009)

Had the same problem, as noted above, that my lines would be about 1/16" off after drilling and inserting the beadlock tenon. which in turn made my boards out of alignment. Called beadlock and found out that they had a batch of jigs that were about 1/32" off. They replaced my jig for free.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

There were close to 200 all told in this project none were missed 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2521/3926672699_7222dffbde_m.jpg

Jig I used http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2534/3926678251_000584e1d8_m.jpg

Larry


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Much better than Beadlock ( I have one )


----------

